# Damp and the RV, or are they all sponages



## 95061 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys
Are the rv any better at stopping water ingress getting into the panels.
I have been looking MHs at about 10 to 14 years old both european and american.
Most C/B european of this age seem to full of water( more like a mobile sponge :? ) which is very depressing or am I just unlucky with what I am am viewing. :roll: 

I have looked at several yanks and two of them had bad water ingress and delamination, within my price range (around £20k).

Are the A class rv more water tight than there european cousin?
I know the build quality is usually better

Any ideas or help please
Regards Glenn


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The most important thing to look for is the habitation service history. If this is up to date then there really shouldn't be any damp. The mastic sealent needs to be inspected regularly. Provided this is damp there should be no reason for a 10-14 year old MH to have a damp problem.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Glen,

The thing about most American MH's is they have spent most of their life in America, where it is drier and warmer than the UK. If you buy an RV make sure it has been in the UK for a while and look for the bodywork bubbling caused by delamination.

On the whole most RV's should be reasonably OK.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 95061 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys

I think that I have just been unlucky, The last one I looked at (was only few days ago) Looked good to start with, but looked inside one of the locker(outside) and saw signs of water, then looked upwards inside around the hatch closure and ply was soaking wet and breaking down. Inside rig interia panel ( above locker) behind drive seat was all so very wet and panel breaking up and going black. Conclusion big leak from roof area I guess. 
Owner had told me on phone that there was no sign of water/damp ingress inside the rig :evil: 

I was a shame as the rig was the right size and layout, but the van needed serious money putting at it

Glenn


----------

